

Why restaurants should post calories on their menus - kevinxray
http://amazingserviceguy.com/2822/customer-service-and-calorie-counts/

======
michael_dorfman
_They might become the healthiest and most popular restaurant in town._

Or, they might go out of business, as people are made uncomfortable by the
calorie count, and take their business to places where they can eat their
calorie-bombs in blissful ignorance.

It's a risk.

------
kevinxray
In the end it depends on what customers really want. How important is healthy
food as a part of their overall dining experience?

